# [NVIDIA] Error al iniciar el modulo de Nvidia (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola.

Hoy al finalizar la instalación de gentoo, me he decidido a instalar el servidor X siguiendo el handbook correspondiente,claro está..

Como en las nuevas versiones de xorg ''casi'' todo se basa en hal para la detección de los dispositivos y demás, he hecho lo que recomienda el handbook. Copiar los 3 archivos para un sistema completamente funcional y modificar una de las politicas de hal para poder reiniciar el servidor x con Control+Alt+Backspace... 

Cuando intento hacer un startx..

```

ERROR. Module nvidia not loaded

```

Con lo que, para escribir este mensaje, he tenido que tirar de vesa para poder probar mi sistema gentoo.

En el kernel he seleccionado los modulos para mi tarjeta gráfica con lo que deberia de cargarse automáticamente,no? lo seleccioné como [*]...

Mi tarjeta gráfica es:

```

VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] 
```

¿Que puede estar ocurriendo?

Un saludo.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

lo que figura en el kernel relacionado a nvidia es el famebuffer si no me confundo.

lo que tenes que hacer es agregar al make.conf lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

 

si dejas los 2 instala los 2 drivers usables. si pones solo nvidia, instala el driver de nvidia, el privativo, y si pones nv instala el driver libre, que no tiene soporte 3d. nouveau tambien es otra posible opcion.

trata de no compilar como* en el kernel para evitar posibles problemas, es mas, desmarcalos totalmente, yo lo uso asi, y anda bien

saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Gracias por tu ayuda pelelademadera pero se me olvidó añadir que ya realicé ese paso en el make.conf, la declaración de la variable VIDEOCARDS, con el contenido de 'nvidia':

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

Con lo que al realizár la instalación del servidor X, se instalarón los paquetes necesarios de nvidia, tales como el driver y los programas de nvidia-config y demás.

Pero no funciona, muestra el error que no puede cargar el modulo.

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

¿Entonces tienes el nvidia-drivers instalado? ¿qué versión?

¿Puedes pegar el Xorg.log?

----------

## Latinvs

Una pregunta tonta: tienes el demonio hal puesto para que se ejecute al inicio, ¿verdad? Puedes verlo con

```
rc-update show
```

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Dos preguntas tontas,

1.- ¿has mirado a ver si te carga modulo de nvidia? creo que lo puedes ver con (te dejo mi salida por si te sirve):

alex@localhost ~ $ lsmod |grep nv

nvidia               8863252  28 

agpgart                31244  1 nvidia

2.- ¿has probado a reemerger los driver de nvidia para ver si da algún error?

Yo cada vez que tengo problemas con el driver este (que no son pocos) tengo que reemerger el dichoso driver... y en ocasiones he tenido que rehacer el dichoso módulo

Un saludo

PD: Me imagino que sobra pero no dejes de publicar la solución ya que a mi me puede ayudar para futuros casques

----------

## pelelademadera

GeForce4 MX 4000.. no me habia percatado, pero tene en cuenta que no todos los drivers soportan esta vga

la version 96.43.18 es la ultima que soporta esa vga

saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola  y gracias por vuestro interes.

No creo que el problema sea el obsoleto soporte de dicho modulo para mi tarjeta gráfica, ya qué, el mensaje indica que no se puede encontrar el modulo y "supongo" que si no soportará mi tarjeta gráfica, el modulo mostraria cualquier error....

Probaré a reemerger de nuevo el modulo y os publico los mensajes de Xorg.log que me pedis.

Un saludo.

----------

